# dive report 8-29; greens hole, YDT, chevron, russian freighter



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

skippy and I headed out today and found 1' seas and warm temps 84degrees on the surface. at greens hole the vis was about 80+ on top and around 30 on the bottom. no current on top but you could feel it when you got down. I saw one lobster but it was out of reach. We went to the YDT. tons of bait, red snapper and almacos and BIG sharks. Several actually, and after seeing how they were acting we split. The chevron was nice, so-so vis and lots of barracuda, pretty tropicals in abundance. We stopped by the Freighter on the way in, actually saw some decent size grouper but they were skittish. It was probably a good thing we didn't shoot any of them, a shark found us on the way up and followed us to our safety stop. No fish speared today but I did manage to catch a dolphin trolling between green's and the YDT.



Lane


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the intel. Going out Sunday.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

I speared on the freighter Saturday afternoon... I shot an AJ on the first dive and immediately a bull came in... He followed me around for awhile and that was it... We doveit asecond time and I shot at a spanish and immediately the bull came back about 7 or 8 feet and then two smaller sand sharks... They were beingslightly aggressive, so I stayed with some people that were with me because they didn't have much experience with aggressive sharks and they had anice scamp on their stringer... I turned the big bull off by his nosea time or twoand then he dissappeared about half way up... The sand sharks stayed darting arounduntil we were done with our safety stop...Wish people would stopgiving up their catch...


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm with you Capt; regarding divers training the sharks by feeding them. I've always been able to fend them off and keep my fish, but lately the sharks seem more plentiful and much more brave. The sharks on the YDT were big enough that I don't think a prod by a spear tip would have hurt them anymore than a toothpick poking me in the arm.



I've been brainstorming ways to deter them, I plan to get a sharkshield. I want to store my catch in a crab trap type enclosure that I'm going to send down the anchor line. I have an idea of carrying some sort of container full of dead shark brine, thinking the smell might turn them off. Sounds gross, but I'm just trying to think outside the box. The sharks usually circle down current, if they smell their own perhaps they will stay back.



Maybe I'll just have to mount a powerhead on a sling and carry two weapons down with me. Although I'm not sure a shark is going to be stopped any faster then some of the AJ's or cobias which I've seen fight for seemingly half an hour after being speared-stabbed etc. I know from catching sharks hook and line they are very hard to kill.



anybody else have any strange/innovative ideas that might help the spearfishing community?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

An Idea: Two zip-lock bags. In the first one put 1/2 box of baking soda. Squeeze out the air and seal it.

In the second put 1 cup of vinegar and put the first one in the second one.

Seal it.

Then tie a fish fillet on the outside and send it to a shark.

When the shark bites, vinegar and soda fizz and it should freak the shark out.

A theory you divers can toy with cause I'm not getting out of the boat to try it out.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I like Hj's idea! Kinda like givin alkaseltzer to a seagull?? ha!

The bulls to me are much less agressive them them dang sand sharks or whatever they are. They follow you to the top, and dont back off sometimes even after a good spear jab.

I tried the 2 weapon thing Lane, pane in the but. I just keep my powerhead in my front vest pocket, and it only takes a second to attach it to the end of your spear if need be. And if my gun is empty, I got the kill spike that it will slip on for a good jab.

Granted it wont instantly kill a shark in most cases, but will send them packin with a lethal injury.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I need to get me some downtime with some experts on these sharks so I can try and get used to them! Id like to be in some to see how they react and what I need to watch out for, like posturing...I dont want to make a mistake around somthing with a lot of teeth!

I have never speared anything. Just want to be in the way! Heck I dont know what these sharks look like underwater.. Ive seen those freaky Nurse Sharks in aquariums... Like a 10 foot gator with more teeth! HAAA

Did you all see the clip / experiment withthe guys taking a empty plastic coke bottle and wrinkling it underwater, the vibrations of the bottle they believe it to sound like a fish struggling... So if ya pee bottle is empty, leave it on the boat! LOL 

Steve


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

don't get to say this much, but me and claydoh share a similar opinion on the powerhead situation. i keep it very handy every dive. i have done the pushing of the nose and if i'm going to push a shark away, he is going to be a mud dart diving to the bottom. i'm sure PETA would have a hayday with this but they can kiss my :moon. its the same as a rabbid pitbull growling you down in the streets and subdueing it with a knife/pistol/brick...I'M ALL FOR SELF PRESERVATION.

on the vinegar/baking soda situation...let me know how that goes...i'm not gunna be the test rat for that on.....make sure the helmet came gets taken along :takephoto

we made it out on wednesday and had a small bull hauling ass around us, not really aggressive, but very curious and it makes you a little uneasy when the come in sight and then back out of sight then back again. its always bad this time of year though after all of the snapper have been killed and getting free meals. time for a shark tourney to have an agregate poundage category and kill em all.....sounds like a good chunky love tourney.

cheers

TIME FOR SOME GATOR FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey bohunter.. it is very easy to tell when a shark is no threat, and when you need to worry. 

Same as a stray rotweiler trotting lazily down your street, and glances your way, or walks thru your yard.

But if that same dog stops, locks eyes on you, bristles up, you know to get off the front porch and head inside!

Same with sharks. Cruising gracefully around, nonchalantly, pec fins OUT like an airplane...alls cool. Twitchy, darting, pec fins DOWN, running tighter circles around ya...may be a good time to quit shootin fish. 

Also, I have found you can tell by the other fishes behavior what the shark has in mind. The fish are much more tuned into "body language" and such. When fish are swimming right around the sharks...cool. When you see 500 fish haul ass past you...may be a good idea for you to follow.

ANd I personally protect my fish. Couple guys on here have seen me SIT on my stringer of fish to defend them from a very pissed 8 foot hammerhead that almost knocked me down. Yes..I had a pucker factor going.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

And more importantly........although no-one seemed to care.......Skippy got his gills wet, the first time in over 2 1/2 years since my car wreck:clap

On the YTD that 10-11ft Bull had his pectorals down, and the Red snapper and anything else swimming around was flying past Lane and I like a freaking Polaris missile, very spooky, our total dive time was only 11 minutes and we were out of there.

Great day diving and cannot wait to get back out there, I sure missed it, great to be back.

Big thanks to Lane for being patient with me, and helping me out of the water, taking my gear for me, that helped tremendously :letsdrink

Skippy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya got out again Skippy after so long!!! I will keep ya in mind when we are goin out diving!

Are you goin to Gilligans tonight? I know Lane and April are, and if it aint rainin were ridin our scooters, and I guess goin to Ollies afterwards.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Great report. Got me wanting to hit the water.

The only shark that ever really scared me. Morehead City, NC.

I was diving solo andwas taking some close up pictures of some fish on a wreck, when I looked up, this guys head was about 2 feet from mine. Almost had a heart attack. He then continued to cruise around making a few close passes. He was being docile, so I continued the dive.


----------

